# October - Dirk's Fund



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Congrat's to Dirk's Fund & Mary for submitting it! 
I browsed the Success stories, WOW, lots of happy endings for Goldens but was VERY HAPPY to see that quite a few other breeds have been Happily adopted thru them. From little one to BIG ones...
What a GREAT Rescue...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Way to go Maggies Mom!!!! I hear this is the BEST GR Rescue in St. Louis!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Congrat's to Dirk's Fund & Mary for submitting it!
> I browsed the Success stories, WOW, lots of happy endings for Goldens but was VERY HAPPY to see that quite a few other breeds have been Happily adopted thru them. From little one to BIG ones...
> What a GREAT Rescue...


Libby and Beamer are on there (Success page)...although for some reason the pic of Beamer is actually Lexus his sister..."Dirk" couldn't tell the diff between the two...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Libby and Beamer are on there (Success page)...although for some reason the pic of Beamer is actually Lexus his sister..."Dirk" couldn't tell the diff between the two...


I did see them and I said AWWW Beamer & Libby....(thier names)
What a GREAT rescue group!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I noticed that when I went to donate there is not a comments box to let them know it was coming from a GRF member - how do we want to handle this Mary??


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Use the link that takes you to Dirks Home page, click on the donate button, and in the next window, up at the top, there is a "Item___" window you can type in it's coming from a GRF member---donation made.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I noticed that when I went to donate there is not a comments box to let them know it was coming from a GRF member - how do we want to handle this Mary??



Steve ...I believe if you click on the first link in the thread ..there is a place that says item... Im sure you could write grf there...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I missed that first link....but because of the way the link is, I can't directly link it...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I missed that first link....but because of the way the link is, I can't directly link it...


But if they click on the first link in the thread.... then click on donate on the website it goes to the page where it has a item place.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cruiser is listed on petfinder!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Cruiser is listed on petfinder!


Cruiser has been listed on there since the day I picked him up.... And believe it or not he gets the most hits on the website daily and still no one wants him...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Cruiser has been listed on there since the day I picked him up.... And believe it or not he gets the most hits on the website daily and still no one wants him...


 
You did Mary - and now look at the little stud!!!!!! He is sooooooooo cool!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> You did Mary - and now look at the little stud!!!!!! He is sooooooooo cool!!!!


Steve ...I want to* long long term* foster him.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Steve ...I want to* long long term* foster him.....


which equals....failed foster!!!  Love that Cruiser Bruiser!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> which equals....failed foster!!!  Love that Cruiser Bruiser!!


THERE IS NO FATTY "F" YET......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> THERE IS NO FATTY "F" YET......


Oh you're headed that way woman...there is NO doubt!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> I did see them and I said AWWW Beamer & Libby....(thier names)
> What a GREAT rescue group!


Houdini and Abigail are on there too...just deep into the pages. If you see Abigail, you will giggle uncontrolably.....jerri curl girl!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh you're headed that way woman...there is NO doubt!


Not if its a long term foster..... :311taunt-:311taunt-:311taunt-


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will send my donation this week. It looks like a great foster and am glad to help them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I will send my donation this week. It looks like a great foster and am glad to help them.


Thanks Carol and everyone else that donates..... We are getting ready to have a double hip replacement done on a 11 month old girl we took in a couple weeks ago.....Every little bit helps....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Is that Molly? The response I got said my donation would go to her unless I designated it otherwise. I want it to go where it is needed most. I think you guys can decide that.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

desilu said:


> Is that Molly? The response I got said my donation would go to her unless I designated it otherwise. I want it to go where it is needed most. I think you guys can decide that.


Suzanne, Yes Molly is the one in need of the double hip replacement. Thank you. If you go to the website and on the left hand side of the page, click on the blog/current events you will see her picture.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Da bump....

Let's keep this one up....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump :::


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

don't forget the rescue of the month... bump


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks Carol and everyone else that donates..... We are getting ready to have a double hip replacement done on a 11 month old girl we took in a couple weeks ago.....Every little bit helps....


ouch that is going to be expensive. Will try to give a little more than usual.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> ouch that is going to be expensive. Will try to give a little more than usual.
> 
> Hooch


Every little bit helps Hooch....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a friend who lives in Missouri named Lindy. She e-mailed me this morning to let me know she was going to pay the adoption fee for a young Golden boy Jose. I believe she said, that he was being adopted from Dirk's Fund. She said he is a wonderful boy, and is working out well. She has another Golden named Rosie, and just recently lost her German Shepard to Cancer. Rosie was devastated, wouldn't eat or anything. She wanted to adopt a new Brother for her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's wonderful! Yay for Jose!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

2SweetGoldens said:


> I have a friend who lives in Missouri named Lindy. She e-mailed me this morning to let me know she was going to pay the adoption fee for a young Golden boy Jose. I believe she said, that he was being adopted from Dirk's Fund. She said he is a wonderful boy, and is working out well. She has another Golden named Rosie, and just recently lost her German Shepard to Cancer. Rosie was devastated, wouldn't eat or anything. She wanted to adopt a new Brother for her.


 
YES!! Just saw her about 30 minutes ago...she came up to our adoption today to finalize it. Jose is doing really well with Rosie....she brought pictures of the two of them playing well together to show us! We couldn't be happier for Jose!
Thanks to everyone who supports Dirks fund!
Oh and by the way, Jose came from shelter in Mexico, Mo.....get it Jose from Mexico!!! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

2SweetGoldens said:


> I have a friend who lives in Missouri named Lindy. She e-mailed me this morning to let me know she was going to pay the adoption fee for a young Golden boy Jose. I believe she said, that he was being adopted from Dirk's Fund. She said he is a wonderful boy, and is working out well. She has another Golden named Rosie, and just recently lost her German Shepard to Cancer. Rosie was devastated, wouldn't eat or anything. She wanted to adopt a new Brother for her.


They changed his name to Luke now. And it was the best thing for Luke to go to a home with another dog..he was very shy and timid.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They changed his name to Luke now. And it was the best thing for Luke to go to a home with another dog..he was very shy and timid.


 
Nice sigee pic!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Nice sigee pic!!!


I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

bmp amid all the controversy....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AndyFarmer said:


> bmp amid all the controversy....


You beat me to it....

But we need to keep this one going too... Not sure if we ever saw any totals from last month.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> You beat me to it....
> 
> But we need to keep this one going too... Not sure if we ever saw any totals from last month.


No I don't think I did. If you point me in the right direction, I'll find it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Not sure if we ever saw any totals from last month.


Rick... Im keeping track , so I will let you know at the end of the month.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

bmp.......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

bmp.............


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Rick... Im keeping track , so I will let you know at the end of the month.


Would you be able to give weekly totals? I think it would keep people motivated. I think now we run the risk of people sitting back and saying, "Oh we have all month, I'm sure tons of people are giving!"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

As of today 2 people have donated, totaling $75.00.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Mine is coming....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

******bump*******


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Finally got my donation made. I got to do a better job of keeping this bumped up. I about forgot this month.

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

bmp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*****bump*****


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump.... Mary any news?? how are we doing this week??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> bump.... Mary any news?? how are we doing this week??


I believe Hooch donated this week.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

bmp.......................


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumpin again - Dirks is such a GREAT rescue group guys--let's get 'em some moola!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump Bump...


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Maggie....I've been after my mom to get on this site...she and my dad are just about as crazy as I am for goldens...well, maybe it's a tie! =) They have one golden now and are looking to expand their brood!!! They are the ones that had a bad experience with a particular golden rescue - basically completely lied to by the rescue...so they are not wanting to go back to that particular rescue. They are in the CHicago area....does Dirk's Fund adopt out of MO?!?!?!?!? You have a lot of adorable goldens for adoption!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

dglvr1225 said:


> Hey Maggie....I've been after my mom to get on this site...she and my dad are just about as crazy as I am for goldens...well, maybe it's a tie! =) They have one golden now and are looking to expand their brood!!! They are the ones that had a bad experience with a particular golden rescue - basically completely lied to by the rescue...so they are not wanting to go back to that particular rescue. They are in the CHicago area....does Dirk's Fund adopt out of MO?!?!?!?!? You have a lot of adorable goldens for adoption!!!


I just send you a pm.....


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrat's Dirk's Fund! We have our beautiful Lexie Lou from Dirk's and her foster mom, Mary. Beamer is her bro and they have play dates. The people are just as awesome as the dogs!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

DebsiLou said:


> Congrat's Dirk's Fund! We have our beautiful Lexie Lou from Dirk's and her foster mom, Mary. Beamer is her bro and they have play dates. The people are just as awesome as the dogs!!


Are there pictures of Lexie Lou from her momma or is this a phantom dog!!!:smooch:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bumping as I am thourhg posting for the night. LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is late in the month but I just made my payment for the month. Sorry it is late but had to pay for my air conditioner to be repaired last payday.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bump - still gotta couple of days left.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

So Mary how did we do??? hope we raised a lot!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

$100.00 was donated.... Thanks everyone...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I was hoping that we would get more this month. Wonder who November is???


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah was hoping we did better this month too..


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm a little late on this one, but thank you to all who donated. Every little bit helps in Rescue!!!


----------

